# Canyon Preview 2005: Rennrad Road Lite Serie



## mstaab_canyon (18. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

wie versprochen hier vor dem Launch der neuen Webseite (Ende November) und dem Katalog (Dezember) schon eine exclusive IBC-Preview auf das 2005er Canyon Programm. Änderungen und Irrtümer vorbehalten.

Die Road Lite Modelle:






(Farb- und Designmuster, Rahmen- und Gabelform sowie Austattung nicht serienmäßig)

*Road Lite Comp*

*Rahmen*	Canyon New F 3
*Sattel*	Selle Italia Initiale
*Bremsen* Shimano 105
*Reifen* Continental UltraSport
*Felgen* Mavic CXP-22
*Schlauch* Continental Race 28 light
*Naben* Shimano 105
*Lenker*	Iridium Pro
*Vorbau*	Iridium Ultimate 3-Bolt
*Sattelstütze*Iridium Pro
*Gabel*	Iridium Comp Aluminium
*Steuersatz*	Tange Integrated Aheadset
*Schaltwerk* Shimano 105
*Umwerfer* Shimano 105
*Schaltgriffe* Shimano 105 STI
*Bremsgriffe* Shimano 105 STI
*Zahnkranz* Shimano 105 12-25
*Kurbeln* Shimano 105
*Kettenblätter*53/39
*Innenlager* Shimano 105
*Preis* *899,- Euro*
Auch als Triple Version für 949,- Euro lieferbar

*Road Lite Elite*

*Rahmen*	Canyon New F 3
*Sattel*	Selle Italia Initiale
*Bremsen*	Campagnolo Veloce
*Reifen* Continental UltraSport
*Felgen*	Smolik Reaction Comp
*Schlauch* Continental Race 28 light
*Naben*	Smolik Reaction Comp
*Lenker*	Iridium 
*Vorbau*	Iridium Ultimate 3-Bolt
*Sattelstütze*Iridium Ultralight
*Gabel*	Iridium Comp Aluminium
*Steuersatz*	Tange Integrated Aheadset
*Schaltwerk*	Campagnolo Veloce 10 S
*Umwerfer*	Campagnolo Veloce 10 S
*Schaltgriffe*	Campagnolo Veloce
*Bremsgriffe*	Campagnolo Veloce
*Zahnkranz*	Campagnolo Veloce 12-25
*Kurbeln*	Campagnolo Veloce
*Kettenblätter*53/39
*Innenlager*	Campagnolo AC-S double
*Preis* *999,- Euro*
Auch als Triple Version für 1049,- Euro lieferbar	

*Road Lite Pro*

*Rahmen*	Canyon New F 3
*Sattel*	Selle Italia Filiante
*Bremsen* Shimano Ultegra 10f
*Reifen* Continental Grand Prix
*Felgen*	Smolik Reaction Comp
*Schlauch* Continental Race 28 light
*Naben*	Smolik Reaction Comp
*Lenker*	Iridium Pro
*Vorbau*	Iridium Ultimate 3-Bolt
*Sattelstütze*Iridium Ultimate
*Gabel*	Iridium Comp Aluminium
*Steuersatz*	Tange Integrated Aheadset
*Schaltwerk* Shimano Ultegra 10f
*Umwerfer* Shimano Ultegra 10f
*Schaltgriffe* Shimano Ultegra STI 10f
*Bremsgriffe* Shimano Ultegra STI 10f
*Zahnkranz* Shimano Ultegra 10f 12-25
*Kurbeln* Shimano Ultegra 10f
*Kettenblätter*53/39
*Innenlager* Shimano Ultegra 10f
*Preis* *1199,- Euro*
Auch als Triple Version für 1249,- Euro lieferbar	

Infos zu Lieferterminen folgen, bestellbar ab dem Relaunch der Webseite Ende November.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## speedcat (18. Oktober 2004)

Yeah! Das hört sich doch mal gut an!

Macht das schöne Blau für das Roadlite Pro...
...das war ja schon letzte bzw. diese Saison blau...

Bitte schreibt mal hin, was die Räder so wiegen! (muss ja auch nicht 100% genau sein...)

Danke schon mal...

Ach ja: Wieso hat denn das Roadlite Pro keine Carbon Gabel mehr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weissbierbiker (19. Oktober 2004)

vieleicht aluminium schaft an cabongabel gemeint??


----------



## Teig (19. Oktober 2004)

das rodadlite scheint doch klar in die einstigsklasse gerutscht zu sein.

keine carbon gabeln mehr
auch kein dura ace mehr (wie ich sie habe)
keine comp pro laufräder mehr

ist ja irgendwie verständlich, wenn man jetzt auch noch carbonrenner hat, dass ganze etwas mehr zu abzustufen.

ist der f6 rahmen verschwunden?


----------



## s.sentials (19. Oktober 2004)

Ich denke, die Serien wurden jetzt den Rahmensets zugeordnet (sind ja mittlerweile auch mit Campa oder Shmano erhältlich).

Road Lite = F3
Passione = F6
Road Master = F8
Carbon halt F10

Warum es keine Modelle mehr mit Carbon-Gabel gibt versteh ich auch nicht so recht - vielleicht gab's ja keine so große Nachfrage - oder Canyon möchte die etwas Anspruchsvolleren gleich zum (teureren) Passione oder Road Master bewegen.


----------



## koenigosborne (19. Oktober 2004)

Erst mal Danke für die Info´s!

Das Rad sieht echt super aus. Bitte das Road Lite Pro in dieser Farbe (blau) anbieten.

Am liebsten würde ich das Road Lite Pro heute noch bestellen.

Gruß
koenigosborne


----------



## Teig (19. Oktober 2004)

@koenigosborne

wenn man die carbongabel nicht rechnet ist es günstiger geworden!


----------



## Teig (19. Oktober 2004)

@s.sentials

also ich sehe keinen f6 rahmen!


----------



## speedcat (19. Oktober 2004)

Kann man eigentlich so eine Carbon Gabel als "Zusatz" nehmen?
Also praktisch von Canyon nachrüsten lassen?
Und wieviel würde das dann ungefähr kosten?

Das auf dem Bild oben ist doch so eine Carbon Gabel!?


----------



## s.sentials (19. Oktober 2004)

@Teig


hier wirst Du auch lange suchen können, aber wenn Du mal ins Preview der Passione-Serie schaust, dann steht zB folgendes:



> Passione Anniversery
> 
> Rahmen Canyon New F 6



UNd ich hatte eigentlich auch geschrieben, dass Passione-Räder dem F6-Rahmen entsprechen und nicht die hier.

Ansonsten spinnt wohl mein Rechner oder auch ich.


@speedcat:

Die Carbon-Gabeln kannst Du sicherlich auch einzeln bekommen - ob bei Cnyon weiß ich nicht - RTI Sports hat sie jedenfalss im Programm (dürften der Smolik-Vertrieb sein).


----------



## speedcat (19. Oktober 2004)

Ja... scho! 
Aber da bezahlt man halt auch ordentlich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timmi (19. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

sagt mal sind die Rennräder genauso schnell ausverkauft wie die MTB´s
ich überlege nämlich ob ich mir noch ein Rennrad kaufen und grade
die Räder hier im Tread liegen in meiner Preisvorstellung.

Grüße Tim


----------



## Staabi (19. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

erst einmal danke für das Feedback.

Zur Carbon-Gabel: In der Preislage der Road Lite Modelle ist eine Smolik Vollcarbon-Gabel nicht "drin". Die preisliche Alternative wäre eine Teilcarbon-Gabel mit Stahlschaft gewesen, wie man sie bei verschiedenen Mitbewerbern auch findet. Wir haben uns nach einigen Diskussionen bewusst für die Aluminium-Gabel entschieden:

1) aus Sicherheitsgründen: Grundsätzlich sind Vollcarbon- und Aluminumgabeln sicherer als Teilcarbongabeln, da kein Materialmix verwendet wird. Nach diversen Tests mit Teilcarbongabeln haben wir uns damit einfach nicht mehr wohl gefühlt.

2) Die Aluminiumgabel ist vielleicht 10g schwerer als die Teilcarbongabel in der gleichen Preislage (der OEM-Preisunterschied ist minimal). Diese 10g sind im Vergleich zur deutlich erhöhten Bauteilsicherheit ein Klacks...

Der F 6 Rahmen ist jetzt in der Passione-Serie zu finden. Die Modelle sind nicht mehr nach Campa oder Shimano unterschieden sondern anhand des Basisrahmens.

F 3 = Road Lite
F 6 = Passione
F 8 = Road Master
F 9 = Road Master Scandium
F 10 = Carbon

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## speedcat (19. Oktober 2004)

@ Stabbi

OK, das klingt vernünftig...
Kannst du dich auch Thema "Farben" äußern? Wie sieht es damit 2005 aus? Und wieviel kann man daran "rütteln"? Könnte Canyon es nicht so machen, dass man verschiedene Farben/Muster für sein Rad zur Auswahl hat? Das gibt es auch bei anderen Herstellern und das bringt doch nur positives!


----------



## Basti8888 (19. Oktober 2004)

Hallo!

Ich weiß nicht, ob es schon irgendwo erwähnt wurde, aber welche Rahmengrößen werden denn in der Roadlite-Serie angeboten?

Gruß Seb.


----------



## Beppe (19. Oktober 2004)

Staabi schrieb:
			
		

> F 3 = Road Lite
> F 6 = Passione
> F 8 = Road Master
> F 9 = Road Master Scandium
> ...



Hallo Michael,
gibst Du uns (wenn ja wann) noch technische Infos zu den verschiedenen Rahmenserien?
Leider kann man auf den Pics nicht allzuviel erkennen...
Das waagerechte Oberrohr ist scheinbar (leider) nicht mehr verkäuflich, auffallend sind die Sitzstreben der Roadmaster Modelle! Bleibts bei den Tretlagergehäusen der 03er Palette? Gewichte?
Welche Modelle werden eloxiert, welche lackiert ausgeliefert?

Ich weiß, an den Katalogen wird gearbeitet, aber bei den MTBs habt ihr mehr Infos in die Previews gepackt!

Grüsse und einen erfolgreichen Verkaufsstart!

DP


----------



## speedcat (20. Oktober 2004)

Don Pino schrieb:
			
		

> Welche Modelle werden eloxiert, welche lackiert ausgeliefert?DP



Was bedeutet "eloxiert"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beppe (20. Oktober 2004)

speedcat schrieb:
			
		

> Was bedeutet "eloxiert"?



eloxieren


Dem Korrosionsschutz dienendes Verfahren, wobei die natürliche Oberfläche von Aluminium durch elektrolytische Oxidation verstärkt wird. Hierbei sind auch Färbungen möglich.


LG Pino


----------



## speedcat (20. Oktober 2004)

Das würde heißen, dass ein eloxierter Lack besser ist, als ein "normaler". 
Der schützt dann besser gegen Kratzer und so...

Richtig?


----------



## Teig (21. Oktober 2004)

@speedcat

eigentlich richtig. der nachteil von eloxieren ist, dass wenn der rahmen nicht sehr schön verarbeitet wurde, dass man es sieht. eloxieren ist ja kein lack der irgendwas verstecken kann.


@don pino

finde es auch komisch wenn mein 2004er road lite einen rahmen mit nomalem oberrhrhate (F3 bzw. F5). das neue mit dem gelichen rahmenbezeichnung (F3) jetzt kein solches oberrohr mehr haben soll.


@staabi / all

was ich mich aber frage, ob ich mit meinem roadlite ultimate 2004 nicht etwas komisches gekauft habe. dieser rahmen ist heute nicht mal mehr eine carbongabel würdig. geschweige den die kompl. dura ace und die smolik pro läufräder  
habe ich einen schlechten rahmen mit zu guten bauteilen, oder umgekehrt


----------



## Canyonier (21. Oktober 2004)

@Teig
Ich kenne mich zwar mit Rennrädern nicht besonders gut aus, aber eine Sache hab ich inzwischen gelernt. Hört auf zu vergleichen. Ihr könnt euch endlos Gedanken machen was das Richtige für euch ist, aber wenn das Bike gekauft ist würde ich damit aufhören. Die Entwicklung geht weiter, da könnt ihr mit älteren Rädern meistens nur schlecht dastehen. Und jeder, der sich 2004 ein Bike gekauft hat ist enttäuscht, weil die 05er besser sind. Und alle Besitzer eines 05ers werden 2006 enttäuscht sein. Da nervt ihr euch nur selber weil ihr nicht mehr 100%ig zufrieden seid mit dem was ihr habt. Wenn ihr aufhört zu vergleichen (vorallem mit neueren Serien) könnt ihr immer mit dem Gedanken fahren, ich hab (für mich) das Beste. Das musste ich beim PC lernen (ist im Grunde fast überall gleich, da gehts nur noch schneller). Hab endlos Geld ausgegeben um bei der Spitze der overclocker mitzumischen und als alle bestellten Teile angekommen sind waren die anderen schon wieder besser. Jetzt schau ich nicht mehr wie gut die anderen sind sondern nur noch, wie zufrieden ich mit meinem PC/Bike/etc bin. Diesen Kreislauf des ewigen Wettrüstens kann man nicht gewinnen, nur durchbrechen. Ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht, dass das sonst auf Dauer sehr zermürbend sein kann und man das Eigentliche Ziel, den Spaß, aus den Augen verliert...


----------



## Teig (21. Oktober 2004)

ein bike mit dem pc zu vergleichen ist natürlich etwas extrem!
ich hatte vor 2 jahren auch eine ati 9700pro gekauft und dies war das beste für geld erhältliche und heute ist sie nur noch o.k.. aber das es so sein würde war mir bewusst!

ich frage mich halt nur, weil die komponenten beim f3 / f3 rahmen doch sehr viel schlechter sind. kein anderer rahmen ist so brutal abgestuft worden!

ich meine für meine kondition etc. ist er immer noch gut genug. besser gesagt der der drauf sitzt ist die schlechteste komponente am renner!


----------



## speedcat (23. Oktober 2004)

@ Canyonier

Da hast du sicherlich recht. Ich persönlich werde dieser "Situation" umgehen, indem ich mir kein schlechtes Rad kaufe, aber auch kein "2500 uro Rad", sondern ein Canyon F6 zum Beispiel...
So habe ich noch lange Freude an meinem Rad und muss noch lange nicht bei diesem "Wettrüsten" mitmischen...


----------



## speedcat (23. Oktober 2004)

Teig schrieb:
			
		

> @staabi / all
> 
> was ich mich aber frage, ob ich mit meinem roadlite ultimate 2004 nicht etwas komisches gekauft habe. dieser rahmen ist heute nicht mal mehr eine carbongabel würdig. geschweige den die kompl. dura ace und die smolik pro läufräder
> habe ich einen schlechten rahmen mit zu guten bauteilen, oder umgekehrt



Also um mal ganz ehrlich zu sein: Du hast einen "schlechten" Rahmen und zu gute Komponenten... Aber die Sache ist die, dass du Spaß daran hast... Und ich muss sagen, dass dieses Rad doch schon sehr geil ist!


----------

